
Pwn the ESP32 Forever: Flash Encryption and Secure Boot Keys Extraction - solarkraft
https://limitedresults.com/2019/11/pwn-the-esp32-forever-flash-encryption-and-sec-boot-keys-extraction/
======
solarkraft
I don't quite understand why the author considers the ESP 32 a "broken
platform" now that this attack was possible.

Doesn't it definitely require physical access? If so, couldn't you just swap
the whole device for a malicious one? Is the issue that you can read out
secret keys burned into the firmware?

